# BOATING NEEDS REQUIREMENT??



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

GOTTA 19FTR NEED TO KNOW THE RAPS OF WHAT I NEED OUT THERE SO I DONT GET TICKETED   RC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

See above post on Open forum and Va boards.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

the whole lower unit had to be redone new steering units throttle cables water pump fuel lines condenser 1 carb to overhaul newwiring for runnnn lites


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

[email protected] dog, CK yo PM.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

shot ya bck 1


----------

